# Jack3d advanced formula



## Sibod (Dec 2, 2012)

Anyone seen this? I got an email from USPLabs announcing Jack3d advanced formula, Packaging looks almost identical to the original.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I think they are retweaking it as the US have now also banned DMAA and micro does not seem to be the hit so maybe they are coming up with a yet unkown legal stimulent to replace DMAA?

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/22/business/us-moves-to-seize-dietary-supplement-from-gnc-warehouses.html?_r=0


----------



## Sibod (Dec 2, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> I think they are retweaking it as the US have now also banned DMAA and micro does not seem to be the hit so maybe they are coming up with a yet unkown legal stimulent to replace DMAA?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/22/business/us-moves-to-seize-dietary-supplement-from-gnc-warehouses.html?_r=0


Ah right I see, Maybe they will bring this to the UK market if it is DMAA free? Might be crap without it as for me it was the DMAA that made it so successful.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> I think they are retweaking it as the US have now also banned DMAA and micro does not seem to be the hit so maybe they are coming up with *a yet unkown legal stimulent to replace DMAA?*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/22/business/us-moves-to-seize-dietary-supplement-from-gnc-warehouses.html?_r=0


That'll be the higenamine and swertia chirayita. It's been getting decent prereviews from those that have sampled it and I might have to give it a pop myself.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Take it thats the US version as the europe version wont have Yohimbe...


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

ashmo said:


> Take it thats the US version as the europe version wont have Yohimbe...


Yip banned in the good old uk.

But hey go and drink 4 litres of vodka and smoke 60fags....all is good.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Ashmo is correct in terms of UK compliance. I don't know if USP Labs are planning on an EU formula or not though.

Swertia chirayita and higenamine also both feature in PES Enhanced so I am watching the reviews closely.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

swertia chirayita I've just looked this up..it's Gentian. Which is used as a Laxative..so wtf is going on?

@AnnesBollocks

C'mon young lad...you'll know all about this surely.

@Bashy


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How long is Z man on 'holiday'..he'd know about this?


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

latblaster said:


> swertia chirayita I've just looked this up..it's Gentian. Which is used as a Laxative..so wtf is going on?
> 
> @AnnesBollocks
> 
> ...


Stimulates the appetite, normalizes blood sugar and lowers body temperature. Probably to offset what the higenamine does as that seems to be the new stim delivery method.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Swertia is standardised so unless you know the extraction method you would only be guessing to the MOA.

It would be like saying 4-hydroxyisoleucine makes you lactate because it is from fenugreek. Unless it is a wide spectrum extract it would be impossible to tell.


----------



## MDorgan (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm making a documentary which has a segment on the effects of DMAA. Does anybody want to give an interview about how it affects them negatively or positively?

We're focusing on banned substances that are used by people who exercise so any contributions on other substances people take are also useful.

We are aiming to give a balanced view on this whole issue! We're London-based but will travel in the UK.


----------

